# paint removal



## BillBrakeman (Jan 3, 2008)

I know this has been covered before, but what are some suggestions on removing paint from rolling stock?. I am especially interested in working with HLW's Mack engine.

Bill


My Bad!! I did not realize that the Search function had been restored. When I searched for "Paint Removal" fifty-eight threads were found! That is good enough for me.

Bill


----------



## catherine yronwode (Oct 9, 2013)

I second this request. I have a Piko building that was weathered in what i would consider to be an amateurish way and i would actually like to remove the paint down to the virgin plastic and start over. I think the paint used on it was straight out of a rattle can and nothing exotic, but i wonder if there is a way to remove that paint without damaging the plastic. 

Thanks for any information. 

cat


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Must be a quiet day here...

I can't believe no one stepped in yet....

Use 91% Alcohol...sold in pints or quarts ..at drug stores..
Craigs best idea is the use of a trash bag ..add parts to soak.fill with a couple quarts..and tie it off ...
You won't smell it..
It won't evaporate off..leaving it useless..

Check over Night....use a stiff fine brush to help remove loose paint film..old tooth brush or...? Wash thourghly in warm soapy water...rinse a couple times and air dry ..I try to use gentle air pressure to get this done faster..and to dry pockets that trap water.

I use a soaking tub I made from a cut up box..to match the length of the longest loco shell I might strip...lined with a neatly folded and taped trash bag also..I place a flat lid on top...

None of us do this in our homes!!!!

Have Fun .repainting....

Dirk - DMS Ry.


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Honestly Dirk;

I have never stripped the paint from an entire model. I have only removed parts of the lettering prior to redoing logos or lettering. I generally use a small amount of model railroad paint thinner for those projects, and I apply it sparingly with a paper towel. So, I'm really not much help. 

Prototype railroads tend to overspray the whole Sheebang - lettering and all. And with structures, it varies with the contractor doing the paint job.

I think what you suggested will probably work as well as anything, and it is fairly safe to do as you suggested.

Regards,
David Meashey


----------



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

Simple Brake fluid will do an outstanding job removing paint! Just make sure you only apply where you want it stripped!


----------



## catherine yronwode (Oct 9, 2013)

Thanks for all the suggestions. I don;t think i want to soak the building, as i am afraid the glue will come apart. I will try some of the other ideas. 

The spray can was held too close to the model by the person who did the weathering, and instead of a mist, there were "spots." Even just smearing the weathering paint around would look better than the "spots" i see now. "


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Well...I admit I was appehensive about soaking parts I made.
They were glued up with medium super glue..I was sure I would end up with a pile of parts to reglue after I found them in the bottom....alas that has not been the case.
Nothing has softened in any soaks I have done...
Including any glues used by USA Trains or Aristo Craft on their models....

Try a spot..nothing to loose..

Dirk


----------

